# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - event viewer =

## edspace

> Event Viewer = Pariqitës i Ngjarjeve





> Event Viewer => Shfaqja e Ngjarjeve


Në Windows shqip është zgjedhur fjala Paraqitës i Ngjarjeve. Që të dy këto përkthime kanë probleme. Problemi me përkthimin Shfaqja e Ngjarjeve është se fjala shfaqje nënkupton një veprim të pakontrollueshëm, një dukuri që ndodh papritur (U shfaq dielli; M'u shfaq në ëndërr). Në rastin e Event Viewer, veprimi është i kontrollueshëm nga përdoruesi; nuk është diçka që shfaqet dhe zhduket vetvetiu, por hapet dhe mbyllet nga përdoruesi. Prandaj, ekipi i QEP ka zgjedhur fjalën Paraqitës duke e përshtatur me një veprim që kontrollohet nga dikush. Por, duke përdorur fjalën Paraqitës i Ngjarjeve, kemi një konflikt midis kuptimeve të fjalëve paraqitje dhe ngjarje. Ngjarjet shfaqen, ndodhin, shikohen, por nuk paraqiten. Paraqiten raporte, dokumenta, shënime, por jo ngjarje. Fjala viewer përkthhet shikues, dhe kjo ka kuptim, sepse ngjarjet shikohen. Përkthimi ideal atëherë do ishte Paraqitësi i Shënimeve, ose Shikuesi i Ngjarjeve.

----------

